
Implementing Neural Networks from Scratch in Python - vzhou842
https://victorzhou.com/series/neural-networks-from-scratch/
======
vzhou842
Past HN discussions of posts in this series:

\- Neural Networks:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19320217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19320217)

\- RNNs:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20524543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20524543)

\- CNNs:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19981736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19981736)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20064900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20064900)

